# الجامعات الامريكية التي تدرس ماجستير هندسة الميكاترونكس



## khalledk (4 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم..

أصدقائي انا دخت شهر باحثا عن افضل الجامعات التي تدرس درجة الماجستير في هندسة الميكاترونكس، بلا نتيجة،،

واني لاعول عليكم في امدادي باسماء جامعات امريكية في امريكا تدرس هذا التخصص،،، 

ولكم الشكر.

(لقد بحثت في ارشيف هذا المنتدى ولم اجد موضوع ذي صلة)


----------



## adison2000 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ..

إقتباساً عن موضوع "ماهي الميكاترونكس" للمهندس أحمد عفيفي سلامه إليك بعض الروابط :


VirginiaTech Mechatronics

http://www.mechatronics.me.vt.edu

Colorado State University

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/resources.html

University of Wisconsin

http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/


​


----------

